# correcting for pressing transmission in too far



## low_48 (Dec 14, 2004)

Under the subject of why didn't I think of this before.

I pressed in the transmission on a European today without measuring. In too far, darn it! I've did this once before and scrapped the pen. I thought about it this time and thought that the ink cartridge is held by the black threaded plastic piece on the top of the cartridge. Shorten the cartridge, shorten the amount that sticks out the tip. I pulled the plastic part off, touched the steel cartridge on a sanding disc, and checked the length. Perfect!!! Added a drop of thin CA and pressed the plastic part back on.

Worked great!!!!

Rich


----------



## Travlr7 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good Save, Rich![8D]

Bruce[]


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 14, 2004)

But, if you sell one of these ill-corrected pens the customer will not know a newe refill will be too long  and when a refill is needed your ears will burn when they talk about you. Get a dissembly kit. The slimlines and 7mm euros are very easy to disassemble and refit the transmission. Or, take a look at this site and the transmission instructions. Lots of other good tips there too. Go to http://www.stinggroup.addr.com/projects/011401/pagesindex.html
and read away. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by low_48_
> <br />Under the subject of why didn't I think of this before.
> 
> I pressed in the transmission on a European today without measuring. In too far, darn it! I've did this once before and scrapped the pen. I thought about it this time and thought that the ink cartridge is held by the black threaded plastic piece on the top of the cartridge. Shorten the cartridge, shorten the amount that sticks out the tip. I pulled the plastic part off, touched the steel cartridge on a sanding disc, and checked the length. Perfect!!! Added a drop of thin CA and pressed the plastic part back on.
> ...


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 14, 2004)

Why not just dissassemble the pen and start assembling it from scratch ???? At least that way you don't have to shorten the refill .
I just dissassembled 3 Mont Blanc pens because I didn't like the looks of them .


----------



## low_48 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks, didn't think of the refill situation. Good thing it's for a family member. Or maybe that's worse! []

Rich


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Get thee to Harbor freight and pick up the 4 piece set of transfer punches for $6.00
Go home and push the transmission in far enough for the smallest punch to reach the nib.
Take off any jewelry and grab the pen ,insert the punch through the transmission.
Whack on the punch with demolition tool of choice.
It helps if someone is watching to see where the nib goes flying.
Put the pen on your mandrel nib end first.
drill a hole in a block of wood bigger than the tranny end,I use a scrap 8 mm mistake.
Slide that over the tranny.
Bring up the tailstock ,lock it down and crank it.

Tranny falls into the second tube.
Reassemble.
I have started making "marks" with a fine tip marker on the transmission above the "shoulder" mark so I can see how far I am pressing it in.


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 14, 2004)

Eagle, kind of like what I do.

To kick out the tip, I use a piece of 1/8" brass rod.  Lowe's.
I have a large box with some cloth in it to catch the tip.

To kick out the transmission, I use a rod.  I don't want to bend my mandrels.


----------

